# ASX Sharemarket Game - Give me some tips!



## Callaghan (9 August 2008)

*Outline*

- Ok, so you start with $50 000 hypothetical cash. So far after two days I am down to $49 707.

- National leader is at approx 51k

*What I would like to no*

If you can spare a second!

Not necessarily who to invest in. I need to learn how to figure it out for myself. But some starting tips would be great. I.e. a company name - and primary reason why you would choose them. [I ask this so I may read and learn to think for myself as such]

*So far i have invested in*


Code 	Holding 	Current value 	Current price
BHP 	  264 	          $9,807.60 	   $37.15
WES 	 288 	         $9,993.60 	  $34.70
WOW 	377 	        $9,990.50 	 $26.50
RHC 	  20 	           $198.80 	    $9.94
AOE 	  100 	           $293.00 	   $2.93

Are there any i should pull out of? If so, what would be a simple reason for such. What are some tips you can lend to look for in other companies.

*Please note*

I am a novice. Beyond my basic understanding of the financial and capital markets I am not great at F/A or T/A. Also, for the sake of me understanding anything you say please explain your use of acronyms [Thanking MRC for my F/A and T/A]


----------



## Callaghan (10 August 2008)

none?


----------



## So_Cynical (10 August 2008)

Dude...my account is at $50.350 and im still 60% in cash.

U picked the wrong stocks....so far.


----------



## Julia (10 August 2008)

Could you say why you picked those particular stocks?

And on what basis did you choose them?


----------



## Whiskers (10 August 2008)

Callaghan said:


> *Outline*
> 
> 
> *So far i have invested in*
> ...




I'm with Julia. Give a rundown on why you decided on these stocks and your trading strategy, ie whether you have/use charting software (TA) or are more of a FA and whether you are intending to trade frequently or infrequently, so we can walk you through some processes.

Of the bunch you have, I'd say AOE is the worst pick. I see the POO only going down and AOE's chart has a MACD crossover and seems to confirm that to me at least in the short term. 

The rest I think at least have upside potential in the medium term.

PS: I'm not competing this time. Gonna put all my time into the read deal since it's about to launch off again.


----------



## Callaghan (10 August 2008)

To be shamefully honest I have no real strategy because I am not experienced enough to devise one. I bought into well known bluechips and read into some peoples advice on here.

I have no critical analysis skills as of yet.

That's why i am here  looking for a starting point.


----------



## Whiskers (11 August 2008)

Callaghan said:


> To be shamefully honest I have no real strategy because I am not experienced enough to devise one. I bought into well known bluechips and read into some peoples advice on here.
> 
> I have no critical analysis skills as of yet.
> 
> That's why i am here  looking for a starting point.




Well, first things first, do you read charts, ie do you have any understanding of chart analysis (TA) or are you relying (apart from what you have read here) entirely on Fundamental Analysis (FA)?


----------



## Callaghan (11 August 2008)

I would have to say, that as far as I am aware, i have no charting analysis skills.

I have FA as far as

-reading recent reports and looking at balance sheet and income statement to figure out if i company is profitable or too highly geared etc. This I did NOT do for the game because that is more or less for buy and hold [investment] strategies not for a 3 month charting game.

thats about as deep as my skills run unfortunately


----------



## highonoctane (11 August 2008)

Yeah I'm playing this also with absolutelly NO experience or knowledge, just been reading as much as I can on hereand some other articles...

I also put 10K into AOE and sold out half way though day 1 with a loss...

I'm watching about 15 different stock and trading a couple of times a day.

I'm trying different strategies with each stock just to learn the outcomes

EG I'm gonna hold a couple of strong performers probably for the duration of the game, and these are buisiness I'm following much more closely.
Some other bets I've just bought at lows without doing much research and hoping they go up! (Gambling I know )
I've bought another stock 1 day before Ex Div to hopefully capitolise on the rather large dividend and sell out in a weeks time when the price recovers a bit...

I'm also keen for any advice on which/why stocks to buy and when to sell...


----------



## saiter (11 August 2008)

Newb here having a go at the game too! I'm using T/A. Here are my stocks:


*BBG*

It looks like wave 4 has just broken through wave 1, but daily data says it's going up. Going to hold this for ~2-4 weeks until I find something better and reap benefits from possible wave 5.




*CBA*

Wave 2 retraced wave 1 about 80% (more than the 30-70% guideline). Nevertheless, there's a nice rise so it might head into wave 3. Hoping to sell near the top of wave 3 and move to another stock or re-buy at the bottom of wave 4.




*HVN*

I thought this had a good elliot wave going but after I re-analysed it (after I bought in of course!), wave 4 had broken through wave 1 by alot! Nevertheless, it's still increasing so I'll restart the count and see what happens.




*JBH*

I saw two elliot waves overlayed, both meeting at wave 3. Hopefully wave 4 will retrace to a point just above the horizontal lines and that's where I'll buy in.




*NCM*

This chart looked like it was trending downwards in a cyclical fashion. I bought in at the bottom whilst it started to increase and am hopefully going to sell at the top in ~3-5 weeks.






*PS: How do you add captions in Amibroker?*


----------



## strudy (11 August 2008)

I use the asx trading game as away to paper trade. Trying out different systems to see how they work without risking my capital.

I also use the monthly game at **** as well.

Some ideas  work ,some don't but at least you don't do your dough.


----------



## Callaghan (11 August 2008)

I'm lost


----------



## dodox (11 August 2008)

Callaghan said:


> I'm lost




I second that!

I'm starting out too and I'm a bit confused. Can anyone give some tips about where to start if I'm completely new to the market?

Does the AFR help much?


----------



## agro (11 August 2008)

dodox said:


> I second that!
> 
> I'm starting out too and I'm a bit confused. Can anyone give some tips about where to start if I'm completely new to the market?
> 
> Does the AFR help much?




place 25% of your portfolio in FMG - Fortescue Metals Group

my tip


----------



## dodox (11 August 2008)

agro said:


> place 25% of your portfolio in FMG - Fortescue Metals Group
> 
> my tip




Hi Agro. Thanks for the tip!
Woohoo! I have about 20% already in! they took a bit of a dive the past few days
wait are you serious?
if so why?


----------



## agro (11 August 2008)

dodox said:


> Hi Agro. Thanks for the tip!
> Woohoo! I have about 20% already in! they took a bit of a dive the past few days
> wait are you serious?
> if so why?




because i know something you don't know that i wish not to disclose 

nah in all honesty, they are the new force in iron ore, the third big boy which BHP/RIO don't want..

they got contacts for next 12 years

i could go on - see google finance or something


----------



## Julia (11 August 2008)

Callaghan and Dodox, I'd suggest you are perhaps trying to jump in at the middle rather than at the beginning, i.e. choosing a bunch of companies  without any particular reason for buying those stocks.

My suggestion would be to read carefully through the education section of the ASX website.  This will give you a basic understanding of how the market works and the difference between FA and TA.

Then if you are an E-Trade customer (and I expect other brokers also have similar facilities) there is also education on their website.   

This is an exceptionally difficult and volatile time to be 'trying your hand'.

I don't think you should be  considering buying anything - even just on paper - without a basic understanding of charting.


----------



## cordelia (12 August 2008)

Julia said:


> Callaghan and Dodox, I'd suggest you are perhaps trying to jump in at the middle rather than at the beginning, i.e. choosing a bunch of companies  without any particular reason for buying those stocks.
> 
> This is an exceptionally difficult and volatile time to be 'trying your hand'.
> 
> I don't think you should be  considering buying anything - even just on paper - without a basic understanding of charting.





Good advice..under no attempts try to actually trade  this market with your lack of understanding.

As for the game... the amount of cash you can allocate to each position is limited as I recall. You might like to consider which shares you are more likely to get  a better return for  your money 

ie: if you can only buy 100 BHP shares and they move $1 but you can buy 1000 AOE and they move 50c then obviously AOE makes more sense....

For a basic understanding of charting go to 
www.incrediblecharts.com or http://www.investopedia.com/

or (don't laugh) "Charting for Dummies" seems like a good basic intro to charting. I was looking at it in the bookshop the other day and its perfect for someone who knows absolutely nothing about TA...
That's if your going down that path....


----------



## questionall_42 (12 August 2008)

Julia said:


> I don't think you should be  considering buying anything - even just on paper - without a basic understanding of charting.




Disagree.  Paper trading is a fantastic way to trial new methods/systems, even if you have no idea what you are doing.  The only thing you lose is time. And what you can get out of it _could_ be valuable insights. If you take the time after each trade to analyse what went right/wrong and *why* then it was a worthwhile exercise.  If you have no idea about trading, then it can be a great way to test your appetite for volatility and begin to understand the psychology of trading.  

I am playing the game in my spare time and am trying to loose all my money... ...  I am biased in wanting to find +ve trends: I need to learn to look for -ve trends.


----------



## Callaghan (12 August 2008)

Thanks for your advice guys, it's much appreciated.

Julia - paper trading is pointless if you are an absolute novice as you will get discouraged until you have a small idea what you are doing. 

I haven't yet read into t/a though I am starting too now, I no about f/a [didn't know it was called this] stuff like p/e ratio and so on. Not that i have much of an idea how to analyze these ratios.. yet.

looks like the ASX is pointless for me this year round, i need to study more in the meantime. 

questionall_42 - i agree, though i probably wont be able to recognize why i went wrong with particular trades atm - which is why i am back to square one - study.

cordelia - thanks for the tips. the for dummies series is rather good, i have share investing for dummies and it is definately well written.


----------



## Julia (12 August 2008)

Callaghan said:


> Julia - paper trading is pointless if you are an absolute novice as you will get discouraged until you have a small idea what you are doing.



Which is why I suggested you begin to educate yourself via the ASX website and some broking sites!


----------



## tcoates (12 August 2008)

Callaghan,

Wouldn't give up on the game yet... Look at the volume and price ranges and see what you can pick up on a day to day basis. So you won't win... will that really matter in that in the meantime you will learn more (?) about price/volume movements etc. rather than buying a stock cause it looks cheap (compared with where it has been).

Also have a look at incredible charts - you will find useful information on that site about indicators etc and a whole bunch more.

Tim


----------



## Callaghan (12 August 2008)

Julia said:


> Which is why I suggested you begin to educate yourself via the ASX website and some broking sites!




Please do not think I dismissed your suggestion! I have already started reading into the ASX, I am finding it a little dry. I am studying this stuff at uni so i no the basics of the market [no actual investing yet] only early into my degree.

Thanks again for the tips =]


----------



## Callaghan (12 August 2008)

tcoates said:


> Callaghan,
> 
> Wouldn't give up on the game yet... Look at the volume and price ranges and see what you can pick up on a day to day basis. So you won't win... will that really matter in that in the meantime you will learn more (?) about price/volume movements etc. rather than buying a stock cause it looks cheap (compared with where it has been).
> 
> ...



Cheers, 

I will definately stay involved, but wont waste my time trying to read deeply into things!

Aim is never to win, but to come out with more then i started


----------



## Whiskers (12 August 2008)

Hi Callaghan.

Sorry I took a while to get back to you, but it seems you have been getting some good tips.

Man, you sure have p!ssed off Julia. I've rarely seen her use smiles, especially that one. 



Julia said:


> Which is why I suggested you begin to educate yourself via the ASX website and some broking sites!




While some would argue you're wasting your time paper trading, I always have a plan and trial or demo it on a small scale before I go into production, because you will often find something that you hadn't planed for or expected.

You should learn a bit about how to research and interpret data as you progress your degree. I'd focus mostly on that and keep enough of an interest in these other things to lend some practical experience to your study as you go along, so that when you've got your degree you're also got a bit of practical experience as well to hopefully become 'professional' at it.

PS: Professional as in state of mind... not type of profession.


----------



## johenmo (13 August 2008)

Callaghan et al.

I started in the market 3 months ago, and I did some reading/learning beforehand - just not enough.  Was looking for some stocks for investing - current situation re knowledge/time available doesn't allow for anything different.  Am now looking to build up knowledge, pratice in real time on paper for a couple of years from now re trading.

Have got a couple right for med/long term, one "probably" right (one newb's opinion) and one wrong.  But not down much so have left the last one as "hope and hold" due to a small position size -  LOL.  The last one was recommended by brokers even as the stock was plummeting!

Seriously - am now doing the extra learning.  And can recognise stocks that don't suit me.  If I was day trading then that's a different story.  I expect a another 2 or 3 months and I shall then start paper trading.

Am currently reading Van Tharps "Trade your way to financial freedom" and find it useful in that it's made me think laterally, and I will develop a couple of strategies from that.  One of the better points is that a system can work for one person and not for another, and I feel that's true.  Because the psychology invoved affects what people do.  Also, the amount you have to invest will affect your success.

This book, plus many others, I found less dry than the ASX stuff, but I think I can now go back to the ASX stuff and get more from it.

Also search this forum for various threads where people comment on what they believe is relevant.  There are a few books that are recommended by a lot of people.

IMO - paper trading will be useful for me to test.  I'm not so convinced about back testing, as the market is different.  So you then test it as the market develops.  There will always be time to enter, but as I have learned (pre Van Tharp and others) is that exiting is at least as important if not more important.  

It's hard when new re the jargon.  There is a site iwth a great glossary - can't recall which thread I saw it in - use advanced search and you'll find it.

FYI - my 11 year old son showed some interest some weeks back and chose HVN, CCL and JBH because he knows of them.  So we created a paper portfolio of the 3.  He's up about 17% at the moment - what does that say about stock selection!   Especially when everyone was on about discretionary spending etc!  But dont' take my son's selection as advice!

So keep at it. Definitely do your own research.  Research on this forum about people's opinions about broker recommendations - interesting........

Cheers


----------



## Fishbulb (13 August 2008)

re the asx share game; i'm doing very well indeed. up by a very healthy margin at the moment. 

initially started just for the halibut but i'm starting to think i could win *holy smokes* 

winning a 5 grand trading account wouldn't be bad i suppose


----------



## Julia (13 August 2008)

Whiskers said:


> Man, you sure have p!ssed off Julia. I've rarely seen her use smiles, especially that one.




Gidday Whiskers,
Not really, but, no I'm not much into using smilies.  Just felt a bit frustrated this time.

Callaghan, you indicated that you didn't really understand how to use either FA or TA.  The reason I suggested the ASX website (and also E-trade which has more info) was that it provides the basics of both these.

If your uni study is already covering this, then I'm surprised you expressed no comprehension of either method.

Good luck.


----------



## Callaghan (13 August 2008)

Julia said:


> Gidday Whiskers,
> Not really, but, no I'm not much into using smilies.  Just felt a bit frustrated this time.
> 
> Callaghan, you indicated that you didn't really understand how to use either FA or TA.  The reason I suggested the ASX website (and also E-trade which has more info) was that it provides the basics of both these.
> ...




I'm sorry Julia, but I just don't understand how I frustrated you so much  I stated I know some basics, but I had no idea what t/a or f/a covered -it was a new term to me. now that I know [somewhat] I expressed earlier in the thread that i have some very basic skills.

I then agreed with you that paper trading was useless for me at my stage - I 
was essentially buying stocks without any particular reason.

When I said "looks like the ASX is pointless for me this year round, i need to study more in the meantime." I was referring to the ASX game, not the ASX lessons you suggested.

Please stop banging your head on the wall


----------



## Whiskers (13 August 2008)

Callaghan said:


> I'm sorry Julia, but I just don't understand how I frustrated you so much  I stated I know some basics, but I had no idea what t/a or f/a covered -it was a new term to me. now that I know [somewhat] I expressed earlier in the thread that i have some very basic skills.
> 
> I then agreed with you that paper trading was useless for me at my stage - I
> was essentially buying stocks without any particular reason.
> ...




Augh, that was very sensitive, caring and considerate of you Callaghan. 

That should win her over again.


----------



## Julia (14 August 2008)

Callaghan said:


> I'm sorry Julia, but I just don't understand how I frustrated you so much  I stated I know some basics, but I had no idea what t/a or f/a covered -it was a new term to me. now that I know [somewhat] I expressed earlier in the thread that i have some very basic skills.
> 
> I then agreed with you that paper trading was useless for me at my stage - I
> was essentially buying stocks without any particular reason.
> ...



Hello Callaghan,

Shall we blame Whiskers for exaggerating my little burst of frustration??
My testiness was probably unreasonable and perhaps you and I have been rather at cross-purposes.   If I'm still banging my head on the wall today it's because I sold FLX yesterday after three days of falling and now today it's up 11%!!!

All the best
Julia


----------



## Julia (14 August 2008)

Correction:  FLX is now up almost 14%!!   Grrr!


----------



## Trembling Hand (14 August 2008)

Guys winning or getting in the top percentages of a share market comp its completely pointless. Mostly the winners are lucky punters that have hit a huge % winner at just the right time. And will never be able to actually trade that way with real $$ and survive.

If you are trying to learn how to make money from the market with a share comp ignore the leader board and concentrate on proper method. I will just about guarantee the winners are not doing that !!!!!! And therefore can't actually trade for real. There are a couple of guru's on this forum that fall into the expert comp participants but have no $$ in the market.....Go figure


----------



## Fishbulb (14 August 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> Guys winning or getting in the top percentages of a share market comp its completely pointless. Mostly the winners are lucky punters that have hit a huge % winner at just the right time. And will never be able to actually trade that way with real $$ and survive.
> 
> If you are trying to learn how to make money from the market with a share comp ignore the leader board and concentrate on proper method. I will just about guarantee the winners are not doing that !!!!!! And therefore can't actually trade for real. There are a couple of guru's on this forum that fall into the expert comp participants but have no $$ in the market.....Go figure




i disagree

competetiveness is a natural ingredient in a trader, otherwise you wouldn't bother. 

you may not compete against others but you certainly compete against yourself. 

the leaderboard is a good indicator of how well one *can* do regardless of "dumb luck" or not. 

i say watch the leaderboard and wring everything you can out of the game. it's worth 5 grand at the least.


----------



## professor_frink (14 August 2008)

Fishbulb said:


> i disagree
> 
> competetiveness is a natural ingredient in a trader, otherwise you wouldn't bother.
> 
> ...





Trading to trade well should be the goal in simulation IMO. Stuff the prize, the trader that develops their skills but doesn't win the comp will make a lot more in the end than the person that picks up a few dollars based on a punt


----------



## Trembling Hand (14 August 2008)

Fishbulb its a well know strategy to win a share comp is to load up on spec plays and hope one lands a winner. Completely ignoring risk, trade and money management controls. After all you have nothing to lose as your account will be reset with all the pretend money at the start of the next comp.

It just so happens that is also a well know strategy to blowing up a real account. Knock yourself out casing pretend results I'm more interested in preserving capital with correct trading methods and making consistent $$'s.


----------



## Fishbulb (14 August 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> Fishbulb its a well know strategy to win a share comp is to load up on spec plays and hope one lands a winner. Completely ignoring risk, trade and money management controls. After all you have nothing to lose as your account will be reset with all the pretend money at the start of the next comp.
> 
> It just so happens that is also a well know strategy to blowing up a real account. Knock yourself out casing pretend results I'm more interested in preserving capital with correct trading methods and making consistent $$'s.




i get your point

but mine being that if you're in the game, play to win. as you said, it's free money. 

i'm not learning to trade purely so i can win a sharemarket game on the asx, but if i can collect an extra 5 g's along the way, i'll do it. seems to be a no-brainer to me.


----------



## Spaghetti (14 August 2008)

Well for short term gains you need H.A. Toss FA out the window. TA may help with H.A.

So if a game is short F.A worthless as between a company getting from $1.00to $20.00 it is traded for short term gain..or loss with short selling, so choose sector using H.A then use T.A for entry and exit points.

H.A = hype analysis
T.A = technical analysis
F.A = fundamental analysis


----------



## johenmo (14 August 2008)

Spaghetti - what is Hype Analysis>  I can guess but I'd rather hear your thoughts.


----------



## Spaghetti (14 August 2008)

johenmo said:


> Spaghetti - what is Hype Analysis>  I can guess but I'd rather hear your thoughts.




Well sort of a joke on my behalf but true. Simply where sentiment is at the time. You can measure it simply from forum chatter and media and analyst spin.


----------



## johenmo (15 August 2008)

I like it!  :iagree:
I'd say from my limited time that HA should definitely be considered.  It's now entered my list of acronyms.  Certainly there's enough movement due to speculation and rumour.
Cheers


----------



## son of baglimit (26 August 2008)

the last asx comp a few months ago i picked only mining services co's, as i expect that sector, or particularly energy services, to expand significantly over the next few years. i did pretty well, finishing in the top 5%, but spent most of the time in the top 1%, til a late gambling flurry saw it come undone (was never gonna catch the leader otherwise).

regretably, there arent any purely oil & gas services companies to choose from, but several companies in the list have divisions servicing offshore, lng etc.

again this time i have chosen only mining services companies, and thankfully theres a few more to choose from. i plan to trade in and out of them as they follow the changes in commodities prices, as well as general market moves.

they are
DOW, BKN, BLY, MND & WOR.

so far so good, as im already in the top 2%, with all these companies delivering great results this month. today was another great day, with initial drops (due to dow fall) quickly being forgotten. im glad i chose to buy up just after market opened as they all recovered very well. sold all late in the day and looking to re-enter tomorrow, depending again on commodities prices and overall market direction.

keep an eye out for VJKNIGHT in the top 100 list.


----------



## son of baglimit (16 September 2008)

no big surprise this thread hasnt had anything for a while - the average portfolio is under the initial $50k, as is mine by a long way. mining services has been slaughtered, despite the great results and forecasts they provided.

it has a while to go, so just maybe theyll be some kind of recovery and restore interest.


----------



## skyQuake (16 September 2008)

Stay in cash. Cash is king...


----------



## BIG BWACULL (17 September 2008)

The best advice i have to offer is :hide: while the :fan


----------



## saiter (20 October 2008)

Before this crisis, I was up to ~$53000. My portfolio consisted of ANN, JBH, HVN and DJS. From time to time I had CBA but it just kept going up and down (my current analysis is that it's forming a triangle  consolidation is the correct term?) and I thought that I'd be able to get in on NCM as it kept trending downwards (see graphs).
Unfortunately, I lost a bit over $3000 over 3 days, sending me back down to around $49900. I refused to sell because I believed the market would just bounce back but it didn't. I was lucky that the worst position I was in was at $47500, after which I bounced back to ~$49900 and got back into cash. I'm very pleased with my progress as this is the first time I've traded anything and I've learnt the following:


Use stop losses if available
Don't think that the market will always bounce back
Just because the media says consumers are tightening their pockets doesn't mean the retail stocks aren't rising!

At the moment, I'm trying to find a pattern so that I could trade in this environment. I'll tell you what happens after this is all over 

*ANN*



*CBA*



*DJS*



*HVN*


----------



## saiter (20 October 2008)

Limited to 5 pictures, so here are the other 2...

*JBH*



*NCM*


----------



## So_Cynical (20 October 2008)

I'm doing ok considering the prevailing conditions.

Portfolio total $48,005.07 including 13K cash
National ranking  	1972  of 15845
State ranking NSW  777 of 5553
Biggest loser GDY still holding and averaging down. 
Biggest winner PPT twice for about 18% both times.


----------



## Trader Paul (27 October 2008)

...... GFF for this week .....


----------



## son of baglimit (28 October 2008)

just to update.....as reported my list was initially in the top 1% before this crisis started - in just a few weeks, without doing 1 trade, my portfolio in this game has gone from top 1% to..........believe it or not, the bottom 60. and in my state im in the bottom 10. thats how much mining services has been carved up. portfolio did reach $56k, now low $20's.


----------



## nunthewiser (28 October 2008)

anyone playing the asx cfd game ?


----------



## Dezza (28 October 2008)

I totally forgot about my ASX Share Game portfolio since entering it...down to $30K! : 

Good ol' reliable PDN and OZL...good lesson in managing your stop-losses.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (28 October 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> anyone playing the asx cfd game ?




Yep


----------



## trillionaire#1 (28 October 2008)

im under 30 grand now ,forgot the game for a while ,checked to find i still owned
fmg,gdy,bly


----------



## nunthewiser (28 October 2008)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Yep




gday sam ,long time no chat .....how you going with it ?


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (28 October 2008)

Yeah sure has, yeah not going too bad, been doing it for a few months, currently 9th in SA. 

How bout you? Going well?


----------



## nunthewiser (28 October 2008)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Yeah sure has, yeah not going too bad, been doing it for a few months, currently 9th in SA.
> 
> How bout you? Going well?




has it helped your actual trading?

yeah im still under " geroanyday" in there somewhere doing pretty good


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (28 October 2008)

No I don't think it has, I am mainly trading forex now, trying a method for 6 or so months on a demo account. I am just doing ridiculous things on that game, would be insane to do them in real life, haven't been paying much attention to it really, keep forgetting about it then suddenly think "Oh yeah thats right"  

Your doing well indeed, well done mate


----------



## nunthewiser (28 October 2008)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> No I don't think it has, I am mainly trading forex now, trying a method for 6 or so months on a demo account. I am just doing ridiculous things on that game, would be insane to do them in real life, haven't been paying much attention to it really, keep forgetting about it then suddenly think "Oh yeah thats right"
> 
> Your doing well indeed, well done mate




darn skippy m8 .... totally different kettle of fish playing with pretend money to  real cash but still tho good to have a play around too just to see wotif


----------



## Glen48 (28 October 2008)

Seem to me what ever is in the Red to day will go green the next and Reach a peak on Friday and go down before you get a chance to sell after the bad news on Wall St on Monday. I am sure and game in a Casino would give you the same %. LNC shot up 14% today and dropped just as quickly is every one watching to see which ones move up have a plunge and then get out ASAP.. Like I did???
Trunbull tells us we wont have a recession and things will be fine. Wonder how he made all his loot?


----------



## son of baglimit (28 October 2008)

upon checking this morning, and yes still not making changes to the portfolio, i am now 11 from the bottom nationally - a truly amazing feat given i bought a mining services portfolio and left them there to see what happens.

and another day of steep losses - can i make it to no. 1 - at the wrong end ?


----------



## highonoctane (28 October 2008)

Yeah I did something similar.

I was sitting in the top 350 nationally for a few weeks and a good 14-15% up but then bought into FMG and OZL when I thought they had bottomed only to loose 20% off each. I then sold, they dropped some more (surely the bottom now?!?!) and bought in again only to loose another 10%

So, I'm about down about 15% now... 

I may as well hang onto them now and hope the bounce a bit.


----------



## Trader Paul (29 October 2008)

Hi folks,

Still going okay in the ASX game - currently, 3rd in WA and 43rd nationally ... 

have a great day

  paul



=====

Top 10
Ranking 	Player name 	Portfolio value
1 	weggy34 	                 $53,876.64
2 	SinCity13 	                 $53,671.02
3 	Trader Paul                  $53,509.60
4 	Carpets 	                 $53,318.17
5 	JennyZhou 	                 $53,089.99
6 	Ant Moir 	                 $51,738.90
7 	stjohnofgod 	         $51,636.43
8 	Jung How Yau 	         $51,411.08
9 	Priscilla 	                 $51,329.98
10 	bull67 	                 $51,329.59


----------



## son of baglimit (29 October 2008)

upon checking early today i found myself 1 from last in victoria, and 5 from last nationally - and i again say a truly remarkable feat - i have not traded my way to the bottom, i have simply watched a portfolio of mining services companies go from the top 1% NATIONALLY in the 1st few weeks to the position i have now - thats how much this sector has crashed.
and i feel it isnt warranted - there was an over-demand for their services, but now it is simply busy. great sector to grow a base from.


----------



## Trader Paul (30 October 2008)

Hi folks,

..... took profits on GFF a little early, but still holding BHP and FMG,
ahead of some positive time cycles, next week ..... 

have a great weekend

  paul



=====


----------



## son of baglimit (14 November 2008)

yes folks - i achieved the impossible - i am LAST.
with only 1 day to go, lets see if i can hold this title.
again, i have not traded my way to last - just held onto a sector that has been overwhelmingly punished thru a limited association with commodity prices.

i wonder if theres a prize ?


----------



## son of baglimit (25 November 2008)

no prize - finished 5th last after some recovery in my stocks on the final day - which begs the question - were others trying to run last, or did they manage to trade their way to that inglorious position.

i must say since the game finished (until today) that mining services sector continued to be slammed.

i must create a portfolio of them going forward - for real - surely they wont fall any further - surely !!!!!!!!!1


----------



## alphaman (25 November 2008)

Before the game started I thought it was pretty stupid to not allow shorting in a bear market. ASX was in effect encourage people to fight the market. 

So I completed one trade within the 1st week just to get ranked, then I left the account alone. Ended up in national top 300, just by doing nothing.


----------



## waiter (31 January 2009)

Just found this site, looks like the are expert players here to advise the novices (thank God for that as I know little about sharetrading, no charts, systems etc).Am open to suggestions from all you experts as to which securities to invest in, particularly "Fortescue". Please advise how its been travelling and if its too late to put a few hundred grand into it still.


----------



## Dezza (2 February 2009)

waiter said:


> Just found this site, looks like the are expert players here to advise the novices (thank God for that as I know little about sharetrading, no charts, systems etc).Am open to suggestions from all you experts as to which securities to invest in, particularly "Fortescue". Please advise how its been travelling and if its too late to put a few hundred grand into it still.




This thread is just about the ASX game Waiter, which is due for another start in 2009 this month.

If you want more info on FMG specifically, be sure to check out the FMG thread here. However, I highly doubt people will advise you to invest or not in it as it's against the rules here. You'll have to make that call yourself after reading all the info you need. If you want advice on timing, be sure to call your licensed broker.


----------



## RodH (20 February 2009)

anyone in this round?


----------



## son of baglimit (21 February 2009)

yeah having a go again - going OIL this time - WPL, STO, AWE, and throwing in WOR as they are the only oil services crowd listed in it.

gonna be a rocky road for a while.


----------



## Largesse (23 February 2009)

alright, i'm in as of today.
not a bad to for entry really, we'll see how i go


----------



## Sith1s (23 February 2009)

I'm in also (same name as this)

Early days i know but 27th in Vic.


----------



## Santoro (23 February 2009)

Registered today but it says I am unable to trade, hopefully this will change by tomorrow. (Same name)


----------



## So_Cynical (25 February 2009)

WOOT :casanova:

Ive started well


Your ranking (at close 24/02)
National ranking: *473* of 9898
State ranking: *168* of 3562


----------



## beamstas (25 February 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> WOOT :casanova:
> 
> Ive started well
> 
> ...




Doing better than me 
I loaded up on FMG, NCM and RIO. using 10% of capital per trade and risking 1% of capital per trade. 

Lost 6% of capital on around 13 trades LOL. 

Miners...


----------



## So_Cynical (25 February 2009)

beamstas said:


> Doing better than me
> I loaded up on FMG, NCM and RIO. using 10% of capital per trade and risking 1% of capital per trade.
> 
> Lost 6% of capital on around 13 trades LOL.
> ...




I only look to hold 6 stocks in this game...about 8K in each

have 3 buys still open and hold the following 


ENE @ 1.68
AMC @ 4.21
SUN @ 4.70

i work during the day so cant really trade like crazy.


----------



## fapturbo (26 February 2009)

RMD around the $5.50 - $6.00

Stop Loss around the $4.50 region

Shares to buy = Risk Per Trade / Stop Loss

For Example.

Risk 2% per Trade = $1,000 per trade if using $50,000 account

$1 Stop Loss means buy 1,000 Shares


----------



## So_Cynical (26 February 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> WOOT :casanova:
> 
> Ive started well
> 
> ...




And it just gets better...thought i better post it up, as that's prob as 
good as it gets...TOP 200 Nationally. :cowboy:


----------



## trillionaire#1 (26 February 2009)

nice start  so. cynical .

ive gone down like a lead baloon after buying bsl for 2.79


----------



## son of baglimit (27 February 2009)

a good start for me too.

99th in australia, 23rd in victoria as of thursday morning, and thursday was another good day, with WPL, WOR & STO flying along, while AWE giving up some early gains.

should be close to the lead by dawn.


----------



## So_Cynical (27 February 2009)

son of baglimit said:


> a good start for me too.
> 
> 99th in australia, 23rd in victoria as of thursday morning, and thursday was another good day, with WPL, WOR & STO flying along, while AWE giving up some early gains.
> 
> should be close to the lead by dawn.




Nice going

My lowball WPL buy order didn't get filled...other wise id be top 100 too.


----------



## son of baglimit (27 February 2009)

as of this morning (fri 27/2) Ã­'m 19th in aust, 4th in vict.

and another huge day today with oil climbing again.

i am no trader - what do i do - anyone wanna buy my spot and try to win this thing ?


----------



## sjx (27 February 2009)

Its been fun so far..

My success has been predominately in SUN and WOR so far.. Sold SUN now though.. lol



Good luck everyone


----------



## johenmo (27 February 2009)

down $500 on LGL.  The weekend sounds like time to look at some others.


----------



## son of baglimit (2 March 2009)

7th nationally, 3rd in victoria - all oil related.

not bad for someone who picked a portfolio of mining services in the last comp, got near the top, only to finish 5th LAST.

im offering to sell my spot - any takers ???


----------



## RoszkoRR (2 March 2009)

son of baglimit said:


> 7th nationally, 3rd in victoria - all oil related.
> 
> not bad for someone who picked a portfolio of mining services in the last comp, got near the top, only to finish 5th LAST.
> 
> im offering to sell my spot - any takers ???




Haha, maybe closer to the finishing line! Its only been 2 weeks, anything can happen.


----------



## johenmo (5 March 2009)

If someone with my limited experience can stay in the top 10%, then a lot of people shouldn't be in the stock market.  And I'm down $350.


----------



## son of baglimit (10 March 2009)

ok now its getting serious - moved to 3rd overall, and had another huge day with oil.

still no takers on the buying of my spot  ?????????


----------



## Largesse (10 March 2009)

50 bucks


----------



## Conza88 (11 March 2009)

Can you short? If so, short everything. lol

Buy commodities otherwise.


----------



## beamstas (11 March 2009)

Conza88 said:


> Can you short? If so, short everything. lol
> 
> Buy commodities otherwise.




No shorts
No stops
No commodities


----------



## Conza88 (11 March 2009)

beamstas said:


> No shorts
> No stops
> No commodities




Ah k, thanks.


----------



## So_Cynical (11 March 2009)

I had a good day yesterday.

National ranking:  496  of 12400
State ranking NSW: 168 of 4450

No shorts needed.


----------



## son of baglimit (13 March 2009)

phew what a day

after wed 11/3 i reached 2nd spot, but yesterday blew me away - that'll teach me to NOT TRADE.

anyway that same philosophy worked today fri 13/3 - picked up $2600, balance now $58100ish, and will probably be 2nd again, maybe 1st who knows - til monday.

cashed out everything - wait for the weekend to pass and see what happens.


----------



## So_Cynical (13 March 2009)

son of baglimit said:


> phew what a day
> 
> after wed 11/3 i reached 2nd spot, but yesterday blew me away - that'll teach me to NOT TRADE.
> 
> ...




Nice going....so u have access to a PC during the day?


----------



## Sith1s (13 May 2009)

Hey guys,

Anyone still playing or have an update on how they're doing?


----------



## son of baglimit (13 May 2009)

as per my previous post, cashed out - and still cashed out - proved to be a bad move, and when i noticed the leaders had really stretched out into a huge lead, i just gave up.

fun while it lasted - and yes it WAS the reason i was trying to sell out lol.


----------



## So_Cynical (13 May 2009)

Ive been doing ok, considering i spend maybe 10 or 15 minutes a week playing the game.

Portfolio total  $60,791.44
National ranking 2654  of 13331
State ranking (NSW) 980  of 4806
Total trades 8
Average trade/position 10K

Holdings below...all in small profit, and all trades closed in profit, hold 26K cash. 

ENE - Energy developments
SGT - Singtel 
SGP - Stockland

Buy and watch investing.


----------



## Sith1s (14 May 2009)

Seems you and I are in similar positions


Portfolio total - $60803
National Ranking - 2178
State Ranking (VIC) 434 of 3004
Too many trades to count lol

Currently holding 
QBE
WOW
LGL
TLS

and 13K in cash


----------



## nathanblack (31 July 2009)

its on again. who is in? how are people going after 2days?

im guessing 2 +ve days means most are positive. leader of to a flyer.


----------



## jono1887 (31 July 2009)

nathanblack said:


> its on again. who is in? how are people going after 2days?
> 
> im guessing 2 +ve days means most are positive. leader of to a flyer.




im down - $49832.98  But I've only made one trade just before close today.


----------



## nathanblack (31 July 2009)

i bought sgt yest, sold today, stripped a $400 div, no capital loss. about $50,400 all in cash.

goodluck all that are involved, hope you win or atleast learn.


----------



## nathanblack (3 August 2009)

the leaders all on 52k after 2days. maybe they just struck it lucky with a stock that went north 10-20% and they will fall back to the pack.


----------



## Kireyzma (17 August 2015)

*ASX Sharemarket Game 2015 - Advice and Tips etc*

Hi All,

I am once again playing the ASX Sharemarket game and would love to hear from other players!!!

For anyone that wants to share their tips and strategies or just catch up on the latest chat!!!



Game 2 has began
Registration: Open  
Starts: 6 Aug - 18 Nov 


To register for the ASX Sharemarket game please copy & paste link:-

https://myasx.asx.com.au/home/register.do


----------

